# Coming Soon?



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Hallo Christian

In letzter Zeit ist es ein bisschen "Still" um Cougar geworden.

Ist etwa was neues im Busch? 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Compucase (20. November 2010)

Vielleicht.....


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

Vielleicht heißt bei mir "Ja"


----------



## Compucase (22. November 2010)

Evtl....


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

Du machst es wieder mächtig spannend 

Gibts schon ein "evtl" Datum?


----------



## Compucase (23. November 2010)

Ja, ein Datum gibt es.


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

Aber du wirst es mir nicht sagen, oder!?


----------



## Ahab (23. November 2010)

Ömmm... ich denke nicht.  

Was passives "in Gold" wär doch fein...?


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

> Ömmm... ich denke nicht.


So schnell geb ich nicht auf. Das weiß Christian schon


----------



## Compucase (23. November 2010)

Ich habe deine Frage lediglich beantwortet - Ja, es gibt ein Datum!


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

Stimmt, das hast du in der Tat. 

Vor 2011 wird das aber eh nichts werden, oder?!

Ich rate jetzt mal, und sage frühestens Q1 2011 gibts die ersten Infos.

Oder kommt zum Weihnachtsgeschäft noch was?


----------



## poiu (23. November 2010)

ach, ja da passiert^^ was bei Cougar

aber ich weiß von Nix und mein Name ist Hase äh poiu

aber es gibt doch immer ein Datum an dem was passiert


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2010)

> ach, ja da passiert^^ was bei Cougar
> 
> aber ich weiß von Nix und mein Name ist Hase äh poiu


Fiesling


----------



## Compucase (24. November 2010)

Kennt Ihr den Spruch "When it´s done...."


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2010)

Erinnter mich an den Duke und Stalker


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt ein Datum!


Richtig, sogar jeden Tag ein neues.


----------



## poiu (24. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Fiesling



wieso ich hab doch gesagt ich weiß doch nix 



Fadi schrieb:


> Richtig, sogar jeden Tag ein neues.


----------



## Compucase (25. November 2010)

Abwarten. Momentan gibt es sogar schon unseren SD-11 zu kaufen, ein Wechselrahmen für Gehäuse mit SSD-Support, die können da direkt drauf geschraubt werden ohne das man von 3.5" auf 2.5" gehen muss. Preislich ist der dazu noch sehr attraktiv. Und ja, so etwas stellen wir auch her - siehe COMPUCASE (PC-Gehäuse, ganz viel Stahl....)


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2010)

Von SSD´s bin ich nicht so begeistert.  

Aber ich versuch mich mal zu gedulden. Wird aber sicher nicht klappen


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

Neues Jahr, neuer Versuch 

Gibt´s schon was neues Christian?


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Januar 2011)

es gibt bestimmt jede Menge neues ... nur nix offizielles


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es ja mal ein vollmodulares NT oder eine neue Farbe. Die Sleeves von der S / SX Reihe könnten auch mal eine andere Farbe vertragen wie das barocke Tapetenmuster


----------



## Compucase (17. Januar 2011)

Es wird neue Dinge geben, auf der CeBIT werden diese präsentiert. Nicht nur Updates bestehender Serien sondern sogar eine komplette neue Serie.
Dazu noch einige weitere Überraschungen....


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2011)

Na dann darf man ja schon mal gespannt sein


----------

